# Farewell to a Dedicated Police Dog



## DeucesMom (Apr 17, 2012)

I've been lurking here for several months, enjoying all the stories of the wonderful dogs here and soaking up the training advice everyone is so willing to share. 

Mark Tobin, the officer who heads our local county police department's K-9 unit also has a business teaching training, obedience and agility classes. Deuce and I have taken several obedience classes from him and attend his agility classes every Sunday morning. Sadly, Mark had to make the incredibly difficult decision to euthanize his retired police dog, Nike, on Friday due to his declining health.

Mark often told us stories about working with Nike and what an amazing partner he was. I hope it's okay given that I'm so new here, but given the love for this breed shown here, I wanted to post the article on Nike somewhere his accomplishments would be truly appreciated.

Thanks.

http://www.delawareonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2012305310084


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace, Hero Dog Nike!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome.. I enjoyed reading the article..thanks for sharing..


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Run free Nike Run free. Thank you for sharing his story and welcome to you and Deuce.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He was the finest example of the breed- now he can rest in peace knowing he always did his best.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Good boy K-9 Nike, you served your community proud.

(Nike, left)


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Nike, thank you for your service


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

THank you Nike, for your service. Run free and happy.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:rip: Nike ......Thank you for your sevice! run free at the bridge handsome boy!!


----------

